# Handles for RusDemka tools



## BassBlaster (Oct 8, 2012)

I finally got around to turning a couple handles for some of the tools that RusDemka was kind enough to send me. I currently have 5 of his tools and a sixth one on the way so I need to get to making more handles!!

These are just a simple, functional shape. They feel real confy in the hands. The finish is juat a few coats of spray laquer.

This one is curly maple and is 16" long. Its a touch light. I may core it and add some weight down the road but we'll see how it goes as is first. I have 1 more just like this one to make.

http://i964.Rule #2/albums/ae127/BassBlaster29/DSC_00971.jpg

This one is bubinga that I recieved in a trade with the rebuilds. Its 12" long. I think this one came out perfect for this size of tool. I still have 3 more of these to make. Hopefully, I can come close to matching it.

http://i964.Rule #2/albums/ae127/BassBlaster29/DSC_00981.jpg

Heres a side by side for size comparison of his pen tools and his full size tools. The overall lengths are 24" and 16".

http://i964.Rule #2/albums/ae127/BassBlaster29/DSC_00961.jpg


----------



## cabomhn (Oct 8, 2012)

Nice looking handles! Have you got to use the tools yet?


----------



## BassBlaster (Oct 8, 2012)

Nope, the laquer says it has to cure for 24 hours before normal use so I havnt used these yet.

I have used carbide tools though. In fact, the cutter thats on the smaller tool is one I took off of a carbide tool I made awhile back. Mine worked but it is nowhere near as nice as this one. This one looks like something I purchased at Woodcraft!! I'm not sure if he uses a CNC machine or a mill or what but I used a grinder and a file so theres a huge difference!!

This is the one I made awhile back. This was before there was a finish on the handle. It has done 90% of my pen work. The bubinga one pictured above now gets that task!!

http://i964.Rule #2/albums/ae127/BassBlaster29/EasyWoodRougher.jpg


----------



## cabomhn (Oct 8, 2012)

Awesome. I've never tried a carbide tool, other than my hollower but some of those tools may be in my future down there road.


----------



## BassBlaster (Oct 8, 2012)

I love them. I dont think they can replace traditional tools but they definately have a place.

When you decide to get some, I highly reccomend talking to Rus. One EWT cost roughly $150. I'm not sure I have that much wrapped up in all 6 of his tools and that includes having to buy cutters for most of them.

Also, dont believe the stuff you read that says these cutters must be replaced when they dull. That one cutter is 9 months old, has been through a hundred or more pens, a few bangles, every tool handle I have made and numerous other things and its still as good as new. Only takes a few seconds to sharpen one up on a diamond hone!!


----------



## cabomhn (Oct 8, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> I love them. I dont think they can replace traditional tools but they definately have a place.
> 
> When you decide to get some, I highly reccomend talking to Rus. One EWT cost roughly $150. I'm not sure I have that much wrapped up in all 6 of his tools and that includes having to buy cutters for most of them.
> 
> Also, dont believe the stuff you read that says these cutters must be replaced when they dull. That one cutter is 9 months old, has been through a hundred or more pens, a few bangles, every tool handle I have made and numerous other things and its still as good as new. Only takes a few seconds to sharpen one up on a diamond hone!!



Thanks for sharing. That's good to know farther down the road.


----------



## BassBlaster (Oct 8, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Those are nice. Someday ill get to turning do I can really appreciate them.
> 
> How did the bubinga turn? I have not worked any so just wondering what I could expect when I do.



This is the first time I have ever worked with bubinga. It turns nice. Not butter smooth like box elder but it didnt present any problems. It seems to be really oily. I had a hard time burning my lines into it. It was smoking like crazy but it wouldnt burn. It also didnt absorb the first coat of finish like the maple did.


----------



## RusDemka (Oct 8, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> Nope, the laquer says it has to cure for 24 hours before normal use so I havnt used these yet.
> 
> I have used carbide tools though. In fact, the cutter thats on the smaller tool is one I took off of a carbide tool I made awhile back. Mine worked but it is nowhere near as nice as this one. This one looks like something I purchased at Woodcraft!! I'm not sure if he uses a CNC machine or a mill or what but I used a grinder and a file so theres a huge difference!!
> 
> This is the one I made awhile back. This was before there was a finish on the handle. It has done 90% of my pen work. The bubinga one pictured above now gets that task!!



Bass, I use a Bridgeport mill with a carbide end mill, the steel cuts real clean, once again the handles look great, and I also noticed bubinga was alittle oily, but it turned.nice and I think the weight of it is perfect for the handles...
Just a side note, I will no longer make the tools, I have a couple sets left, and as they are gone... They are gone.... I made some for myself and then a few to share with others, so if you got em cheap from me, then I'm happy to help my fellow wood turners.... :)


----------



## BassBlaster (Oct 8, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> BassBlaster said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, the laquer says it has to cure for 24 hours before normal use so I havnt used these yet.
> ...



It is perfect, at least for the small tools. It is balanced really well. The maple tool on the other hand is a little nose heavy, lol. Nothing a little lead shot wont fix if neccissary!!

Sorry, I didnt realize you were doing a limited number. I'll stop telling people to look for you for tools, lol. I think I have just about every different style you made so now I feel special since your not making anymore!!


----------



## RusDemka (Oct 8, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> It is perfect, at least for the small tools. It is balanced really well. The maple tool on the other hand is a little nose heavy, lol. Nothing a little lead shot wont fix if neccissary!!
> 
> Sorry, I didnt realize you were doing a limited number. I'll stop telling people to look for you for tools, lol. I think I have just about every different style you made so now I feel special since your not making anymore!!



It's alright if you tell people, I could make more, but only if they prepay, I don't like to have all these tools just sitting here,, may need to do another giveaway LOL, ill have your radius cutter shaft done this week sometime, looks like the last one I had was the one I just finished a handle for my own set, sometime I can't keep track of them :)

I also made a couple handles out of walnut for the mini tool, and I like it just as much as bubinga...


----------



## BassBlaster (Oct 8, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> BassBlaster said:
> 
> 
> > It is perfect, at least for the small tools. It is balanced really well. The maple tool on the other hand is a little nose heavy, lol. Nothing a little lead shot wont fix if neccissary!!
> ...



If you dont have one made allready, dont go out of your way for me. I definately want one because I feel like I should have the whole set, lol, but I'm definately not hurting for it. I still have 4 more handles to make for the tools I have now and I dunno when I'll even get to those. I have to get started on Christmas orders soon. They keep rolling in and I havnt had time to get started on them yet. I think, I'm finally caught up on all my trades and other orders though so now I can focus and get some stuff done!!


----------



## RusDemka (Oct 8, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> If you dont have one made allready, dont go out of your way for me. I definately want one because I feel like I should have the whole set, lol, but I'm definately not hurting for it. I still have 4 more handles to make for the tools I have now and I dunno when I'll even get to those. I have to get started on Christmas orders soon. They keep rolling in and I havnt had time to get started on them yet. I think, I'm finally caught up on all my trades and other orders though so now I can focus and get some stuff done!!



No worries, I'm making one for a friend of mine wand will make yours at the same time...


----------



## RusDemka (Oct 8, 2012)

The diamond detailer is very limited, you are getting one, I have one, burlguy has one, and I'm making one for Robert. And will not make anymore, they take too long to machine, you will see what I'm talking about when you get it... I do have one extra one, just incase lol


----------



## BassBlaster (Oct 9, 2012)

Awesome thanks!!


----------

